# Sophie. Does she looks like a pure golden retriever?



## BinsZ

Because when I got her, her vet record says that she's a labrador retriever then I took her to my vet and she said she's a golden..


----------



## Pilgrim123

She definitely has golden retriever ears!


----------



## BinsZ

Pilgrim123 said:


> She definitely has golden retriever ears!


Really? XD But I usually see golden with short snout while they are puppy  she's 13 weeks old btw


----------



## Megora

Did she come from a breeder?


----------



## Charliethree

Sophie is a beautiful pup! Regardless whether she is Labrador or Golden retriever, or a little of both, she is bound be the most wonderful best friend, and partner in life, a person could wish for.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

She's adorable, congratulations!


----------



## Pilgrim123

BinsZ said:


> Really? XD But I usually see golden with short snout while they are puppy  she's 13 weeks old btw


Yes, her nose is a little long, but I would expect a labrador to have a shorter nose, too. She's just a beautiful individual pup with a very individual look. I think you'll have a lot of fun with this one!
By the way, what looks long in the photos could be due to camera angles.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

Very cute puppy.


----------



## FosterGolden

Pet bred Golden. Could be a Golden/Lab mix.


----------



## Lilliam

SO CUTE!!!! Golden girl. Adorable. Their facial bones change as they grow. Here is my Emma during a long nose stage.


----------



## BinsZ

Lilliam said:


> SO CUTE!!!! Golden girl. Adorable. Their facial bones change as they grow. Here is my Emma during a long nose stage.


Looks so lovely! Mine already has long snout so I'm getting curious if she's pure golden


----------



## BinsZ

Megora said:


> Did she come from a breeder?


From someone who also have a girl golden retriever


----------



## BinsZ

Charliethree said:


> Sophie is a beautiful pup! Regardless whether she is Labrador or Golden retriever, or a little of both, she is bound be the most wonderful best friend, and partner in life, a person could wish for.


Yes. She usually jumps on me or on any member of my family whenever we came back home. I'm trying to make her sit first before petting her


----------



## Lilliam

BinsZ said:


> Looks so lovely! Mine already has long snout so I'm getting curious if she's pure golden




I believe she's all golden. Their nose starts out sting and square but then it gets longer and then it balances out. That's what I've noticed. 
And then the legs!!!! The growth spurts make you think you've got a giraffe in the house!!!! They go through some awkward stages. 
In the end, you'll find that she's the best companion ever. Nothing beats a dog, and then nothing beats a golden. At 60, I can tell you that I wish I'd had Goldens in my life WAAAAAAAYYYYYYY before I finally did. 
Enjoy your baby. She's adorable. ❤❤❤❤❤❤❤


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BinsZ

Lilliam said:


> I believe she's all golden. Their nose starts out sting and square but then it gets longer and then it balances out. That's what I've noticed.
> And then the legs!!!! The growth spurts make you think you've got a giraffe in the house!!!! They go through some awkward stages.
> In the end, you'll find that she's the best companion ever. Nothing beats a dog, and then nothing beats a golden. At 60, I can tell you that I wish I'd had Goldens in my life WAAAAAAAYYYYYYY before I finally did.
> Enjoy your baby. She's adorable. ❤❤❤❤❤❤❤
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Yaaaay! All you said was all true. When I leave the house for 2 days and my father is taking care of her, I always tell myself that she has gotten bigger in just 2 days! I always tell her I love her and I'm sorry whenever I did something to her. I won't regret my decision of getting her!


----------



## puddles everywhere

Does it matter? She is adorable either way!!


----------



## MattAndCooper

She seems to bra bit of both golden and lab, both amazing dogs enjoy !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hope da mini golden

goldador retriever


----------

